# Best place to buy fabric/cloth tape



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm going to go buy a decent socket set shortly from Machine Mart so I can remove my alloys and get the backs cleaned and seal them. I'm wanting to wrap the sockets in fabric tape to protect the alloys.

I was wondering wheres the best place to buy some from? 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

fabric shop :lol:

what's the big outlets called, Dunhelm Mills or summat? What about hobbycraft?


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

...or just buy the plastic bodied sockets for alloy wheels ...










Linky


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

they are nice...... think I saw these in IanFRST (think that's the right name, green focus avatar) showroom post other week....


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

ahh brilliant thanks mate there spot on will get them bad boys ordered!! :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> they are nice...... think I saw these in IanFRST (think that's the right name, green focus avatar) showroom post other week....


Same here I have pm'd him this morning but waiting for a reply but got the answer now


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

if he doesn't need the 17mm one, I'll snatch it off him


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Heatshrink is your friend guys, couple of layers and all is good


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

M40COO said:


> ...or just buy the plastic bodied sockets for alloy wheels ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the locking nuts/bolts though?

To be honest, my current and previous alloys were removed from the car on a number of occasions and the only time they sustained damage was when Kwikfit fitted new tyres.

Steve O.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Heatshrink is your friend guys, couple of layers and all is good


Great Advice:thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Went and collected my sockets and torque wrench earlier so the alloys will be off tomorrow for a good clean and seal with some 1000p :thumb:


----------

